# Trail Cam



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well ive decided to buy a Trail Cam this year. I want to spend no more than 150 bucks on one. I want something with a quick speed to pick up since my stand is on a path. Ive seen all types out there but I would just like to see what others like and what experiences they have had with with them and or others. Thanks.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

wow no one owns a trail cam, guess they really are not worth the money.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

www.chasingame.com


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

TomC said:


> wow no one owns a trail cam, guess they really are not worth the money.


Not ignoring your post Tom, I run trail cameras, but I only run BuckEye Cam. Great cameras, but rather pricey. check out www.ohiosportsman.com and search trail cameras. Lots of guys running lots of different cameras. Should be able to find plenty of feedback on cameras in your price range. Let us know what you go with!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Tom,

My best friend and I both have one of the ones you buy from walmart. 100 bucks and it works great! I know we miss some of the shots, due to the blank sets of frames, but for the money, I'm very happpy with it. Has battery shut off, and we only have to go check the camera every two to three weeks. Invest in a card with a lot of MB! We normally get around 225 pics with about 3/4 of them with the deer in them.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wondering what kind is it and how long do the batteries ususally last you??? 

I was looking at one called moultre or something like that and you can get a solar panel for it to keep the battery charged. I keep hearing that batteries in the cams dont last long is it just a brand thing or an all across the board issue?


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

TomC said:


> I keep hearing that batteries in the cams dont last long is it just a brand thing or an all across the board issue?


Yes and No...It all depends on the camera, and what settings you run your camera at. I'm getting between 1000-1200 pictures on my BuckEye Cam, and that's with the highest resolution, wireless transmission. If I change the camera settings to not transmit pictures, and just save them to a memory card on the camera, the battery life greatly increases.

Below is a link to a website that writes very extensive reviews of a wide array of trail cameras out on the market today. Lots of good info. Check it out!

www.chasingame.com


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

tom, I got the moultrie 4.0 from walmart about 2 weeks ago discounted for 74.00 bucks, seems to be a great camera for the price! so far in about a week and a half I have got about 60 pictures, I have it setup to take a series of 3 pictures at a time,only 2 shots of nothing so far, my battery life is still showing 90%,I have read alot of reviews on this model and lots of mention made that this model doesnt keep time but so far mine has,I still needed to tweak my setup to take better night pictures, but still have gotten some pictures of some good bucks at night,I know there are better ones out there but for the money I am happy with this model.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks ive been eyeballing em at walmart. Do you know if the solar panel wiht work with that model? I have a decent amount of sunlight that hits where my spots are. I was thining about getting a cam that i could hook the solar panel up to, to save on batterys since i only go out to the spot about every week or so.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

there is no mention made in the manual about alternate power such as solar,battery life is said to be 60 days under ideal conditions.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a Bushnell 2.1 mp trail sentry and absolutely love it. Have gotten about 500 pics from it and only about 5-10 have been blank. They are not pricey either. You can see from some of my other threads that the pics are great! I usually leave my camera out about 2 weeks and the batteries(4 D's) are still good( manual says they usually last around 30 days).


----------

